# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Ищу обновление 1С Управляющий Проф на версию 2.1.1.1.

## Borislz

Ищу обновление 1С Управляющий Проф на версию 2.1.1.1. Поделитесь кто может.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ищу обновление 1С Управляющий Проф на версию 2.1.1.1. Поделитесь кто может.


*BossProf_2_1_1_1_setup1c.exe*, *зеркало*

----------

ppw (15.08.2022)

----------

